# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  بحث في عقوبة شارب الخمر

## أبو المظفر الشافعي

الحمد لله رب العالمين, والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين, وإمام المتقين, سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
وبعد.
فهذه ورقات في عقوبة شارب الخمر, هل هي حد أم تعزير؟ وما قدرها؟
وكان الأصل أن أكتبها في مسألتين؛ ولكن لما رأيت تداخل الأقوال والأدلة جعلتها في مسألة واحدة. 
فأقول مستمداً من الله تعالى العون والتوفيق:
اختلف العلماء في ذلك على ثلاثة أقوال:
القول الأول: أنّ عقوبته تعزير. 
قال الحافظ في الفتح[12/88]: أنّ الطبري وابن المنذر حكوا عن طائفة من أهل العلم أنّ الخمر لا حدّ فيها, وانّما فيها التعزير.
ويستدل لهذا القول بعدد من الأدلة منها:
الأول: حديث نعيمان أنه أتي به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو سكران فأمر من في البيت أن يضربوه فضربوه بالجريد والنعال رواه البخاري [6775].
وجه الدلالة: أنّ الضرب بالجريد والنعال لا ينضبط؛ فلو كانت عقوبة الشرب حداً كسائر الحدود لما تركه للناس يضربونه بالجريد والنعال.
الدليل الثاني: ويستدل لهم بما رواه مالك في موطئه [866] معضلاُ ووصله النسائي في الكبرى[5289] أن عمر استشار في الخمر, فقال له علي: { نرى أن تجعله ثمانين؛ فإنّه إذا شرب سكر, وإذا سكر هذى, وإذا هذى افترى }. 
وقد جاءت عدة روايات في استشارة عمر للصحابة في حدّ الخمر [ انظر الفتح 12/85].
وجه الدلالة: أنّ علياً رضي الله عنه اعتمد في هذه الروايات  على طريق ضرب المثل, واستخرج الحد بطريق الاستنباط, فلو كان عنده توقيف من الشارع لما اعتمد على ذلك. 
الدليل الثالث: ما روى أبو داود [4464] في سننه عن ابن عباس أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقت في الخمر حدّاً.
الدليل الرابع: قول علي رضي الله عنه: { ما كنت أقيم حداً على أحد فيموت فأجد في نفسي؛ إلا صاحب الخمر؛ فإنّه لو مات وديته؛ وذلك لأنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسنّه } رواه البخاري [2569] ومسلم [1707].
وجه الدلالة: من وجهين:
الأول: أنّه لو كان حداً لكان دم من يموت بسببه هدر, فقد الحافظ [الفتح 12/83] اتفاق العلماء على ذلك, فدل على أنّه تعزير.
والوجه الثاني: قوله ( لأنّ رسول الله لم يسنّه ] فدل على ما ذهب إليه الصحابة اجتهاد منهم.

والقول الثاني: أنّ عقوبة الخمر حدّ, وأنّه ثمانون جلدة.
وإليه ذهب الحنفية [ مختصر القدوري ص 471, الاختيار لتعليل المختار 4/355].
والمالكية [رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ص243, مواهب الجليل 18/120].
والحنابلة[ الروض المربع 7/341, منتهى الإرادات 2/295].
واستدلوا بأدلة منها:
الأول: إجماع الصحابة على الثمانين عندما استشارهم عمر رضي الله عن الجميع.
الثاني:  واستدلوا بالدليل الثاني والثالث من أدلة القول الأول.
ووجه الدلالة منهما واحد وهو: أنّهما يدلان على أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحد في الخمر حداً فوجب الرجوع إلى عمل الصحابة وفتواهم.
الدليل الثالث: ما روي أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: { مَن شرب بسقة خمر فاجلدوه ثمانين }.
رواه الطحاوي في معاني الآثار؛ لكن قال العيني في شرحه إنّه منكر [ نخب الأفكار شرح معاني الآثار 15/547].

القول الثالث: أنّ عقوبة الشرب أربعون جلدة حداً, وأنّ للإمام أن يزيد على الأربعين إلى الثمانين تعزيراً.
وهذا قول الشافعية[ تحفة المحتاج مع حاشيتي الشرواني وابن القاسم 9/200-201, مغني المحتاج 4/189].  
وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد رجحها ابن قدامة في المغني. [8/307]
واستدلوا بعدة أدلة منها:
الأول: عن أنس أنّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أتي برجل شرب الخمر, فضربه بجريدتين نحوا من أربعين, ثم صنع أبو بكر مثل ذلك, فلما كان عمر رضي الله عنه استشار الناس فيه, فقال له عبدالرحمن بن عوف: أخف الحدود ثمانون, ففعل. رواه البخاري [6394] ومسلم  [4429].
ففي قوله: ( ضربه بجريدتين نحوا من أربعين ) دليل على أنّ الحد الذي سنّه صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعون.
ويدل عليه الرواية الأخرى عند مسلم [4431]: كان يضرب في الخمر بالنعال والجريد أربعين. 
الدليل الثاني: ما روي عن أبي ساسان أنه شهد عثمان وأتي بالوليد فشهد عليه رجلان أحدهما حمران أنّه شرب الخمر, فأمر علياً أن يجلده فأمر علي ابنه الحسن أن يجلده أربعين, ثم قال علي رضي الله عنه: { جلد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين, وجلد أبو بكر أربعين, وعمر ثمانين, وهذا أحبّ إلي}.رواه مسلم [4432], وأبوداود [4480], وابن ماجه[2571].
وأما الإجماع الذي استدل به أصحاب القول الثاني فيجاب عنه من وجهين:
الأول: أنّ علياً رجع إلى الأربعين في عهد عثمان ولو كان الإجماع منعقدا لما خالفه.[ انظر الفتح 12/89].
الثاني: قال ابن قدامة في المغني [8/307]: ( ولا ينعقد الإجماع على ما خالف فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعلي رضي الله عنهما, فتحمل الزيادة من عمر على أنّها تعزير, يجوز فعلها إذا رآه الإمام.)أ.هـ.
وأما ما استدل به أصحاب القولين الأوّلين من أحاديث مشاورة عمر  للصحابة  رضي الله عن الجميع ففيه دليل لأصحاب القول الثالث من وجهين:
الأول: ما روى أبو داود [4491] والنسائي عن عبد الرحمن بن أزهر قال: { فلما كان عمر كتب إليه خالد بن الوليد: أنّ الناس قد انهمكوا في الشرب وتحاقروا العقوبة. قال: وعنده المهاجرون والأنصار, فسألهم واجتمعوا على أن يضربه ثمانين.}.
فدل على أنّ الزيادة على الأربعين لم تكن حداً, وإنّما زادها عمر تعزيراً لما احتقر الناس العقوبة [ فتح الباري 12/89].
الوجه الثاني: قال الحافظ في الفتح [12/87]: ( في سياق القصة ما يقتضي أنّهم كانوا يعرفون أنّ الحدّ أربعون, وإنّما تشاوروا في أمر يحصل به الارتداع يزيد على ما كان مقرراً...) 
إلى أن قال: ( ويحتمل أن القدر الزائد كان عندهم خاصاً بمن تمرد وظهرت منه أمارات الاشتهار بالفجور, ويدل على ذلك أنّ في بعض طرق حديث الزهري عن حميد بن عبدالرحمن عند الدارقطني[222] وغيره [البيهقي 8/320]  :{ كان عمر إذا أتي بالرجل الضعيف تكون منه الزلة جلده أربعين}.......).
ولعل هذا القول هو أقرب الأقوال للجمع بين الأدلة. والله أعلم.
هذا ما تيسر جمعه في هذه المسألة, وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------

